# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  "Zabavljači"

## rehab

Potaknuta temom o glasnoj obitelji, odlučila sam otvoriti temu o nečemu o čemu već neko vrijeme razmišljam. Kakav je vaš stav o "zabavljačima" (ne mogu smisliti neku bolju riječ) djece kad je riječ o vožnji u autu, čekanju u čekaonici kod liječnika, i slično ? Dakle grickalice, mobiteli, igračke, sve što "pomaže" da dijete ostane mirno ? 
Npr., nas je odnedavno troje i kada idemo na misu ponesem im par sitnih igračaka (autići, životinje), vodu i grickalice. Već na pola mise dam im po jednu igračku i vode da piju, grickalice obično čuvam u torbi za slučaj najgore krize, jer nemam pojma kako da ih smirim sve troje istovremeno (dosad nam nisu trebale, na sreću). Isto radim kad idemo kod liječnika, u autu, čak ponesem igračke kad idemo u goste... Pitam se je li to dobro, ili mogu zahtijevati od djece da budu mirni i pristojni tih sat vremena ? Nekako razmišljam da bi bilo dobro da se dijete uči strpljenju, mirovanju, koncentraciji, a ne da mu se uvijek miče fokus na te zabavljače. 
Čak i Marija Montessori navodi da je tišina važna za dijete i u Montessori vrtićima se vježbaju šutnja i tišina - znači da je prosječno, zdravo dijete za to sposobno. Ili ipak nije ?  :Grin:  Što vi mislite ?

----------


## tigrić

hm, baš zanimljivo...ne znam ni ja pa ti nemogu dati odgovor..ali ja sa samo jednim djetetom također probjegavam sličnim mjerama..pa sam se sad i malo zabrinula  :Smile:  kad idemo u auto, misu, sl. uvijek imam vodu, štapiće ili neku igračku...pogotovo kad idemo u goste kod nekoga tko nema djecu pa da se ne igra sa njihovim stvarima (uvijek strepim da će se nešto vrijedno razbiti..)...hm..baš me zanima što će drugi reći...

----------


## KrisZg

Ja sam u tome nemajka  :Laughing:  Nisam nikada niti nosila i bili su mirni primjereno svojoj dobi, ne mogu se sjetiti nekih vecih ispada gdje god da smo bili.

----------


## trampolina

Valjda Montessori ne misli na tišinu radi tišine, nego na onu koja pospješuje kreativni proces.

Šutnja u redu, kod dr, na misi... je djeci tišina radi tišine. Nisam protiv zabavljača, ali isto tako od 7i 5 godišnjaka očekujem da budu u tišini kad to prilike traže. Od dvogodišnjakinje to još ne mogu dobiti.

Sad me kopka MariaM, moram proučiti kako je zamišljeno vježbanje tišine, ali iz mog iskustva djeca ušute kad rade gluposti (pa znaju da moraju biti tihi  :Grin: ) ili kad su na nešto duboko skoncentrirani. Pa bi ja tu išla na vježbanje koncentracije, a tišina bi valjda došla kao nusproizvod.

----------


## tigrić

pa što je najbolje ni moj sin nikad nije radio nikakve scene u javnosti iliti divljao, ne poznamo tantrume i sl...nego jednostavno uvijek to imam uz sebe..možda zapravo potpuno nepotrebno..i umjesto da učim dijete da samo bude mirno to vrijeme ja mu nudim "zabavljače"..i zapravo sam "nemajka". uh..sad ste mi dale misliti...

----------


## rehab

> Valjda Montessori ne misli na tišinu radi tišine, nego na onu koja pospješuje kreativni proces.


6. PRINCIP MIROVANJA (TIŠINE!): Vježbanjem tišine dijete uspijeva doseći svoj unutarnji mir putem čega se na diskretan način razvija njegova aktivnost.

C/P

Ovo mi ne djeluje baš kreativno  :Grin:

----------


## Zuska

Nemam iskustva s misom  :Razz: , ali vožnja autom nam je ostavila jak PTSP, dernjanje svakodnevno prve 2, 2 i pol godine. Ponekad bi pomalo bilo pomoglo (krećem od bebskih dana nadalje): pjevanje, dojenje, promjena jajeta, imitiranje životinja, igračke, promjena AS, sjedenje kraj nje, držanje za ruku ili puštanje da mi dira vrat, hranjenje odnosno podmićivanje brusnicama i grožđicama...ono, zabavljač sam bila ja, ništa drugo nije palilo.  
No, nikad nismo u potpunosti izblegli dernjanje, u zadnje vrijeme kljucanje u mozak, zahtijevanje da se piša ili kaka svakih 5 minuta, zahtijevanje da se vozi izvan AS (iako nije nikad) itd. Ne razumijem toliku i dugotrajnu averziju prema vožnji (ili AS) i da mi je to netko pričao prije 3 godine, kosu bi si počupala. 

Znam da bi naše brige riješio *ekran*, ali to mi je nekako...ne znam, možda kad se slomimo do kraja. Nije mi jasno kao ni tebi da ne može tih 15 ili 30 minuta gledati kroz prozor, ja joj uvijek kažem, gledaj kuće, stabla, oblake, zamišljaj nešto...tako sam ja cijelo djetinjstvo, moš misliti kako su me zabavljali... I neki dan šuti ona i odjednom slavodobitno kaže: "Mama, gledam kuće!".

Kod doktora ima hrpa igračaka pa ništa ne nosimo. U biti nikad ne nosim igračke nikamo jer je ne zanimaju. Ako odem u banku, traži da je dignem da gleda što teta radi na šalteru. Ako odem na tehnički s autom, gleda što tamo rade, raspituje se o strojevima, gnjavi uposlenike. Ako ode u park, onda se pentra, skuplja smeće po podu, broji nešto.... Ali vodu i nekakvo voće i zdrave grickalice uvijek imam kod sebe, to je potreba. 

Mislim da je za malu djecu zahtjevati da budu mirni sat vremena nemoguće. Pristojni da, ali da negdje sjede nepomično i dosađuju se (recimo na misi  :Smile: ), to mi se ne čini kao nešto normalno. Možda da isprobam i taj test, reći ću joj da idemo u kazalište i sjest ćemo na misu da vidimo koliko može izdržati, sjediti i/ili šutjeti  :Smile:

----------


## Švrćo

Za auto si obično ponesu neku top igračku, ali takvu da im stane u ruku. Za dalje putovanje, znači barem nekoliko sati vožnje u auto stavimo dvd player pa povremeno gledaju crtiće.
Za misu ili oni sami ponesu jednu dvije igračkice da stane u ruku, ili ja imam tako nešto u torbi gotovo uvijek. Hranu i piće nikad nismo nosili na misu, s tim samo naprave više nemira i nereda nego kad toga nema. I često iz moje torbe izvuče mali blokić i olovku i crta, u tišini. I to što ponesu ili im ja dam, ne ide sve od jednom, nego ako se baš uznemire ili ako sami traže. Često se dogodi da mirno sjede i ne traže ništa, valjda im bude zanimljivo ako ima puno djece na misi i dječji zbor, potpuno prilagođena misa djeci.
Kad idemo kod zubara ili dr znamo ponijeti neku knjigu, slikovnicu, pa čitamo.

E, da. Kazalište. Vodila sam ju na balet, dva sata. Izdržala je super, jedino što se izula i promijenila nekih desetak položaja na stolici, malo mi je sjedila u krilu, malo na svom mjestu. I bila je tiha super. A kad je završilo, skoro se rasplakala, i počela govoriti ja bi joooooš.  :Heart:

----------


## cvijeta73

fora tema.
ja sam otprilike kao zuska. nisam nosila nikad ništa, uglavnom ni grickalice, al ne iz principa nego više iz mog nemara, al bih redovito požalila. jer sam zabavljač bila ja. tipa kod doktora. imali smo uvijek već dobro razrađene igre za takve situacije čekanja. 
pogodi životinju, brzo pljeskanje rukama i sl.
u autu su uglavnom bili ok, isto uz povremena zabavljanja.
na mise i u kazališta gdje baš moraju biti mirni sat vremena nismo išli dok su bili tako mali. 
ako idemo u goste, onda nisam zahtjevala neki mir.
recimo - kafić je bio problem.
a onda bi ih mitila kako god znam i umijem.
nismo vježbali tišinu. i svaka čast montesori, al ja ti uopće ne vjerujem da je to sad nešto WOW.

----------


## Deaedi

Pa na mjesta gdje bi ih morala zabavljati da bi bili mirni, idem samo u slučaju neke velike potrebe. Dakle, misa mi u to ne bi spadala. Kazalište - ako ne mogu odgledati mirno i koncentrirano predstavu na koju smo došli, izlazimo van i ne idemo u kazalište još koji mjesec dok ne sazriju još malo....

Auto, čekaonice kod doktora - za to postoje mobiteli, tablet, PSP. To su mjesta i situacije gdje sam i ja napeta i ne mogu ih zabavljati. Osim toga, kako da ih zabavljam u autu, ako vozim. A ako biram između cendranja i dekoncentrirane vožnje, ipak im radije dam svu moguću tehniku da se zabavljaju.

----------


## Peterlin

> *Pa na mjesta gdje bi ih morala zabavljati da bi bili mirni, idem samo u slučaju neke velike potrebe*. Dakle, misa mi u to ne bi spadala. Kazalište - ako ne mogu odgledati mirno i koncentrirano predstavu na koju smo došli, izlazimo van i ne idemo u kazalište još koji mjesec dok ne sazriju još malo....
> 
> Auto, čekaonice kod doktora - za to postoje mobiteli, tablet, PSP. To su mjesta i situacije gdje sam i ja napeta i ne mogu ih zabavljati. Osim toga, kako da ih zabavljam u autu, ako vozim. A ako biram između cendranja i dekoncentrirane vožnje, ipak im radije dam svu moguću tehniku da se zabavljaju.


Potpis pod boldano.

Zapravo, potpis pod sve.

Dok su dečki bili mali, nije bilo šanse da ih vodim u kino prije nego su bili u stanju odgledati cijeli film doma, dakle oko četvrte-pete godine. Kazalište - samo predstave do pol sata ili računaš na to da ćeš izaći ako počne nestrpljivo ponašanje. To sam čak znala najaviti unaprijed, reći "ako vam bude dosadno, idemo van prije kraja" i oni su to znali. Kako se produljivalo vrijeme strpljenja, tako su se širile i aktivnosti. Misa - koliko su izdržali, toliko smo bili. Do trećine, pa do pola...pa malo pomalo. Kad bi im dosadilo, izvodila bih ih van bez grižnje savjesti. I danas mi je muka kad u crkvi roditelji puste klince da urliču ili trče okolo. Ako baš moraju, nek idu na dječju misu - tamo mi je to primjereno.

Auto - zabavljač je uglavnom bila mama - igrali bi kalodont, gledali registarske tablice, brojili žute aute... čak i danas to ponekad rade iako su veliki. Slikovnice mi nisu bile za auto jer je mlađem znalo biti zlo. Igračke - može, ograničena količina. U autu i danas imamo plišanog cucka za igranje. Zove se Lunjo i ima ogrlicu od moje stare narukvice. Dozvoljavala sam mp3 i mp4 odavno (iz vremena prije pametnih mobitela) i znali smo s običnog radija slušati priče u vožnji. Što se jela i pića tiče - u autu može samo voda na vožnjama duljim od sat vremena, a i tada obično stanemo i protegnemo noge. Ne volim im davati jelo u autu jer naprave svinjac. 

Čekaonice - nosila sam slikovnice i tekice dok su bili mali, crtali smo i igrali oduzimanja zemlje, snalazili se kako smo znali. S vremenom je na red došao mobitel, kao i druga elektronika, ali tek u starijoj dobi (škola), najprije moj, a od desete godine i vlastiti. Isto, kad smo vodili sina na dugotrajne vježbe za oko, i u čekaonici i na vježbama je koristio prvo stari walkman, pa mp3, pa mp4. 

Kafić - samo onaj koji ima vanjsku terasu, da klinci mogu trčkarati. Restorani isto - samo u kvartu, gdje možeš naručiti, pa prošetati, pa doći za stol za pol sata. Imali smo sreće dok su klinci bili mali jer radilo je nekoliko restorana u kvartu s dobrim uvjetima.

----------


## martincius

nama je za voznju u autu spas CD s music together pjesmicama! ako nece sjest, samo mu kazem da ce sad HELLO i idemo kud god, kolko god. jednom smo isli drugim autom na more, bez CD-a - imam traume, nikad nije tolko urlao.

----------


## Mojca

Ne stignem čitati... Samo kratko.. u autu ima par slikovnica, pa ih lista, puno pričamo, igramo "igrice" brojanja automobila, čekanja tunela, traženja kravica, bagera... što već procijenimo da bi se moglo naći usput... slušamo Music together CD-ove, pjevamo...  
Ako je kenjkava, a ja na rubu strpljenja stajemo na pumpi, kupujemo štapiće da ju ušutkamo.  :Grin:

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Pa na mjesta gdje bi ih morala zabavljati da bi bili mirni, idem samo u slučaju neke velike potrebe. Dakle, misa mi u to ne bi spadala. Kazalište - ako ne mogu odgledati mirno i koncentrirano predstavu na koju smo došli, izlazimo van i ne idemo u kazalište još koji mjesec dok ne sazriju još malo....


X 
jednom sam se prilikom posvadila sa sveki, koja je trazila da joj dam dudu ako joj zatreba na misi, (a koristila ju je isključivo za uspavljivanje)  komentarom da mozda onda jednogodisnjem djetetu tamo nije mjesto...da kako djeci nije mjesto u crkvi,itd itd itd...
ne pada mi na pamet voditi ju u kino jos minimalno godinu dana....

sa autom nikad nije bilo problema,ako je voznja dulja od 10min redovno zaspe (MM misli da ju vise uspavljuje to sto se vozi unazad)
ako sam dogovarala kave,gledala bi da je to neko okruzenje gdje ona moze slobodno trcat a ne da mora sjedat kraj mene...

ma u biti uvijek sam imala taj luksuz da je nekome mogu ostavit ako idem negdje gdje znam da nije moguće da bude mirna tipa velike spenze,cekanje u redovima za dokumente isl...

----------


## Bubica

koristila sam zabavljače, očekivala strpljenje i tišinu primjereno dobi. Dakle, sada kada ima 6 očekujem to u većini situacija, kada su imali dvije nisam niti u jednoj nego sam pokušala okupirati dijete nekom aktivnošću.

----------


## klara

Ja nosim igračke, slikovnice, bojice i svašta, vodu pod obavezno, hranu ako mislim da će biti gladne. I kod doktora i u kafiće i u restorane, auto, vlak. To mi je nekako prirodno jer i sebi nosim "zabavljače" kad znam da ću čekati. Npr kod doktora uvijek nosim knjigu ili nešto za posao što stane u torbu,jer mi je gubitak vremena sjediti i gledati u zid. Nije mi nikada palo na pamet da bi djeca trebala vježbati tišinu i mir, mislim da to dolazi s odrastanjem.  
Moje curice su jako žive, ali vidim da im s dobi raste koncentracija. Ali koncentracija na nešto, ne na mirovanje i čekanje.

----------


## rehab

> Mislim da je za malu djecu zahtjevati da budu mirni sat vremena nemoguće.


Evo što se meni dogodilo sa starijim kad je imao nepune 4 god. Bili smo naručeni na pregled kod liječnika u bolnici, i nisam ništa ponijela sa sobom, jer sam očekivala da ću odmah doći na red u dogovoreni termin. Vraga, čekali smo puna 3 sata u čekaonici dok je on pregledavao druge pacijente, čak je stigao i jednu sitnu operaciju napraviti. Sinko je cijelo to vrijeme sjedio na meni i strpljivo čekao, kunem se ! Čak je par puta pitao vode, a ja sam ga zamolila da se strpi dok dođemo na red, nisam mogla izaći kupiti, jer ako bi nas prozvali, a nas nema, izgubili bi svoj red. I on je često miran i na misi, i u čekaonici i slično, ali ako je brat s njim, to je katastrofa. Mislim da je on ipak prirodno sposoban mirovati, i to je nešto što ne nadilazi njegove mogućnosti, problem je kad se pojavi ometajući vanjski utjecaj (čitaj brat), a onda je to nešto što se valjda rješava razgovorom i odgojem, zar ne ? Možda griješim, ali tako nekako razmišljam. Isto mislim i za mlađeg, i on je u stanju dugo biti smiren i koncentriran, njegov mozak je sposoban za to, ali njegov ćejf često nije  :Grin: 
Isto tako, ne sjećam se da je nas itko zabavljao ili klonio od mjesta na kojima bi mogli biti nemirni, ako bih npr. otišla u restoran s roditeljima podrazumijevalo se da mirno i pristojno sjedim, ne sjećam se da mi je to itko trebao i napomenuti..

----------


## rehab

> nismo vježbali tišinu. i svaka čast montesori, al ja ti uopće ne vjerujem da je to sad nešto WOW.


Ne vježbam ni ja sa svojima tišinu, da me se krivo ne shvati  :Grin:  Ali, sjećam se kad smo obrađivali montessori gradivo na fakultetu, da nam je profa to pravilo tišine naglasila kao jako bitno. Nama studentima ta metoda tada nije sjela baš zbog tog pravila tišine, ali sad si mislim da ima nešto u tome...

----------


## kljucic

Pa zar ima roditelja koji to ne koriste? Ja mislila da je to normalno.
Svugdje teglim ruksak u kojem su voda, nešto za pojest (jabuka, štapići...), male slikovnice, tetra pelena, platnena vrećica, džepni nož, voda za prat ruke i guzu, wc papir (skoro potrošena rola) ili papirnate maramice, rezervna obleka.
U autu imamo pjevajuće igračke, slikovnice, CD s pjesmicama, a nedavno sam starijem sašila i putni art set da može crtati u autu https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...8&l=4574cb2ec7
(u prošlom autu smo imali ekran u naslonu i to je bilo ok). I uz to propjevam čitavi repertoar do odredišta.
Ali ja svaku situaciju rješavam pjesmicama  :Grin: 
Ne znam kako bi preživjela inače.

----------


## vertex

> Isto tako, ne sjećam se da je nas itko zabavljao ili klonio od mjesta na kojima bi mogli biti nemirni, ako bih npr. otišla u restoran s roditeljima podrazumijevalo se da mirno i pristojno sjedim, ne sjećam se da mi je to itko trebao i napomenuti..


Od nas kao djece se sigurno očekivalo više tih "trpnih" ponašanja. Ja bih isto rekla da sam bila strpljivija i tiša od svoje djece, i sigurno to ima veze s očekivanjima roditelja. Onda, s druge strane, zapitam se je li to baš tako, ili su meni samo ostale u sjećanju te neke dosade koje sam junački podnosila. Jer recimo, jedna bliska starija osoba je nedavno (s dragošću, ne sa zamjeranjem) ispričala kako bi nas troje, brat, sestra i ja, bili "posvuda" kad bi došli u goste. A ja bih rekla, da me se pita, da smo u gostima uvijek bili sušta pristojnost  :lool: 
Inšoma, počela sam ovo vježbanje tišine pred neko vrijeme, evo, došle ja i Marija M. na istu ideju, hahaha. Ovo moje je potaknuto više samoodržanjem, doduše, ali ponekad kažem: sad ćemo se malo u tišini vozit i odmarat mozak. Maloj se čak sviđa.
Zabavljači: ovako kao Bubica, s mjerom, u skladu s dobi. Nisam za askezu, ali mislim da ih treba naučit i strpljenju, i dosadi. Čisto da se mogu nosit s takvim situacijama u životu, i da se ne moraju penjat drugima na glavu.

----------


## vertex

Malo sam Mariu podomaćila u Mariju :D

----------


## trampolina

> 6. PRINCIP MIROVANJA (TIŠINE!): Vježbanjem tišine dijete uspijeva doseći svoj unutarnji mir putem čega se na diskretan način razvija njegova aktivnost.
> 
> C/P
> 
> Ovo mi ne djeluje baš kreativno


Hahaha, skroz sam fulala!

Skroz mi je sporna ova pretpostavka,  da mi netko nametne tišinu dosegla bih samo nemir i nervozu. I vjerujem da nisam jedina 

Kad god je minuta šutnje meni dolazi da na sav glas nešto komentiram.

----------


## Lili75

> Od nas kao djece se sigurno očekivalo više tih "trpnih" ponašanja. Ja bih isto rekla da sam bila strpljivija i tiša od svoje djece, i sigurno to ima veze s očekivanjima roditelja. Onda, s druge strane, zapitam se je li to baš tako, ili su meni samo ostale u sjećanju te neke dosade koje sam junački podnosila. Jer recimo, jedna bliska starija osoba je nedavno (s dragošću, ne sa zamjeranjem) ispričala kako bi nas troje, brat, sestra i ja, bili "posvuda" kad bi došli u goste. A ja bih rekla, da me se pita, da smo u gostima uvijek bili sušta pristojnost 
> Inšoma, počela sam ovo vježbanje tišine pred neko vrijeme, evo, došle ja i Marija M. na istu ideju, hahaha. Ovo moje je potaknuto više samoodržanjem, doduše, ali ponekad kažem: sad ćemo se malo u tišini vozit i odmarat mozak. Maloj se čak sviđa.
> Zabavljači: ovako kao Bubica, s mjerom, u skladu s dobi. Nisam za askezu, ali mislim da ih treba naučit i strpljenju, i dosadi. Čisto da se mogu nosit s takvim situacijama u životu, i da se ne moraju penjat drugima na glavu.


potpis posebno na zadnje 2 recenice.

----------


## sillyme

ja sam se puno puta nasla u cekaoni ili u redu i sl bez icega osim onog u torbi za posao. Prezivjeli su, bez velike drame, znalo je biti cendranja za vodom/hranom ali ako nema nema, kod doktorice npr nema niti jedan ducan u blizini a ima sat - dva cekanja. Nisu naravno mirni, to bi bilo previse za ocekivati, sretna sam kad se ne igraju lovice po cijelom dz a navodno bolesni  :Grin: 

u autu dobiju par malih igrackica ako je dulji put, ili cak ni to ako se spremimo na brzinu. Gledaju van, slusaju muziku (tipa daleka obala, djavoli i sl), ponekad igramo igrice pogadjanja zivotinja, gledanja oko nas, a ponekad naredim da iducih 5-10 min zelim tisinu, pa potraje bar minutu  :Laughing: 
Tako da nemam obicaj nositi sa sobom ni vodu ni hranu ni igracke, maramice i inace imam. Jedino za auto ponesemo vode, ili stanemo na pumpi. Ja sam prezivjela djetinjstvo bez da sam pila vodu svakih pet minuta, pa mogu i oni :nemajka:

----------


## Peterlin

Ono što mene smeta (a vidim često) je da roditelji uopće ne pokušavaju usmjeriti dijete.... U trgovini/kafiću/čekaonic/crkvi klinac urla, trči i ruši sve oko sebe, a nema nikoga da mu bar kaže "Ššššššš, strpi se malo...." 

Moju djecu su prije desetak godina susjedi opominjali zato jer su skakali i igrali skrivača ispred susjednog ulaza. A danas deračina ne prestaje, moraš čuvati prozore od nogometne lopte (to moji nikad nisu radili) i slično, a ako slučajno što kažeš, dobiješ ne samo mrke poglede nego i rafal psovačine. Nisu doduše svi isti - gledam susjede koji imaju klinca od 1,5 godine i sviđa mi se kako se njime bave, ali nažalost prevladava glasna i agresivna većina.

----------


## Angie75

Mi smo puno na cesti, skoro svaki vikend idemo nekamo i vozimo se sat-dva. Ne mogu dočekati dan kad će se moji biti u stanju malo zamisliti i u tišini voziti.... Ne mogu reći da se deru i galame u vožnji, ali ih puno treba animirati. zasad najbolje prolaze igre tipa pogađanja životinja ili gradova na neko početno slovo. Ali meni fali da se ja malo vozim u tišini...

----------


## bella77

Ja nosim samo vodu. Grickalice mi nekako nisu na repertoaru nikad iako nemam nista protiv njih (osim prije rucka ili vecere). Za zabavu mu obicno bude dovoljan moj mobitel - ima par igrica tipa puzzle i time se zabavi. Znam mu pustiti crtic isto na mobitelu ali to ga drzi 3 minute i onda me pocne ispitivati tko sto radi u crticu... onda kad vidim da mu je draze pricati ugasim crtic pa pricamo. To je verzija za cekaonice.
U kafice zatvorenog tipa sam prestala ici jer je to prenaporno, nikad ne znam koja doza buke nekome smeta. Kafici s terasom i jos ako ima dio za djecu su super. Ali sad nam dolazi ruzno vrijeme pa i to otpada do proljeca...
U autu je miran. Cesto se vozimo do vikendice (45min) pa je navikao. Uglavnom pricamo ili pjevamo. Imamo par cd-a s djecjim pjesmama pa to vrtimo. Ne bih mu dala sa gleda u neki ekran u voznji jer bi meni bila mucnina od toga... jos mi samo treba da mi se ispovraca po autu. Grickalice u putu nikako jer onda ima milijardu mrvica koje nikad ne uspijem pocistiti. Pecivo moze, bez krema. U voznji zna biti jako miran (gleda kroz prozor), toliko da meni bude dosadno pa ga pocnem zapricavati - tipa sto ima u vrticu, s kim se igrao i tako.

----------


## pikula

preslatki mi je set za crtanje, ali ne bih nikako svojima dala bojice u vožnji, odnosno ništa štapasto, bojim se da u kočenju to ne završi u oku. Moji su odmalena naučeni da na koncertu klasične glazbe, na misi, maminom poslu itsl. moraju biti tiho. Učili smo se postepeno, ponekad smo morali izaći van vrlo brzo, ponekad bi izašli pa se vratili, ali ti intervali mira i tišine su se produljivali i do školske dobi kad je to zapravo i važno su mogli zdurati sat vremena stvarno na miru. Nikad nismo nosili te neke zabave ako stvarno trebaju biti mirni jer to samo potiče na igru. Druga stvar su čekaonice gdje je ok da se igraju i zapitkuju. OD cca 2 godine polako do škole postepno....

----------


## pulinka

Ja mislim da zdravo, prosečno dete može da se nauči da bude mirno i tiho sat vremena, raznim metodama. Ali nisam sigurna koliko je to dobro i potrebno. 
Niti sam sigurna da su svi ti "zabavljači" štetni. Voda i hrana, njih ne smatram "zabavljačima" dok su u razumnim granicama. OK, sigurno je da dete može da ne jede i ne pije par sati, ali ne vidim svrhu učenja tome-pa i odraslima je prijatnije neko čekanje ako su siti i napiti.
Nisam za ekrane, ali ne vidim zašto škode muzika, knjige, igračke, pevanje i pričanje. I odrasli ljudi kod doktora rado pričaju, listaju časopise, slušaju muziku ako je ima. Isto je i na putovanju, obično je dobrodošla i muzika i razgovor, i čitanje. I niko ne planira ni sebi višesatni put bez ikakve zanimacije, malo mi je previše onda to očekivati od deteta. 
Ne idem u crkvu, ali ako poredim sa koncertom, filmom, predstavom i sl., ni ja ne vodim moje klince na neki koncert koji je super meni, a njima dosadan. Čak i ako mi je bitno da se deca upoznaju, šta ja znam, sa kvalitetnom muzikom, kao što je pretpostavljam vernicima bitno da deci religija bude sastavni deo života, sačekaću da deca porastu dovoljno da znaju da cene, ili ću biti spremna da odem kad im dosadi. U tim situacijama ne vidim svrhu "vežbanja" dece da budu mirni, zar ne bi to imalo kontraefekat?
Mislim da je dovoljno decu usmeriti na neki kreativan i tih način prevazilaženja dosade, ako treba i sa zabavljačima, Čini mi se kao SF očekivati od dece da prosto sede i gledaju u prazno sat vremena. Realno, i mi odrasli imamo "zabavljače" sve vreme dok čekamo, zar ne, samo su naši društveno prihvatljivi-pričamo sa nekim, slušamo muziku, čitamo, mislimo šta ćemo kuvati sutra ili brojimo pločice na zidu, tj. dok čekamo i mi stalno usmeravamo misli ka nečem što nas zabavlja, zar ne? Samo smo prebacili fokus sa spoljašnjih zabavljača na unutrašnje, kada moramo. Ali ako ne moramo, i mi radije biramo da nas zabavlja nešto spolja, a ne samo naša glava  :Smile: .

----------


## bella77

Pulinka, slažem se.

Evo jutros sjedim sama na kavi. Prvo sam pročitala novine, onda sam uzela mobitel i surfala. U jednom trenu sam digla pogled i svi koji su sjedili oko mene, a bili sami su imali ili novine ili mobitel. 
Svi tražimo neki podražaj da nam nije dosadno, a gdje neće dijete...

----------


## duma

> [COLOR="#000000"][B[B]]*Pa na mjesta gdje bi ih morala zabavljati da bi bili mirni, idem samo u slučaju neke velike potrebe. Dakle, misa mi u to ne bi spadala* Kazalište - ako ne mogu odgledati mirno i koncentrirano predstavu na koju smo došli, izlazimo van i ne idemo u kazalište još koji mjesec dok ne sazriju još malo....
> 
> Auto, čekaonice kod doktora - za to postoje mobiteli, tablet, PSP. To su mjesta i situacije gdje sam i ja napeta i ne mogu ih zabavljati. Osim toga, kako da ih zabavljam u autu, ako vozim. A ako biram između cendranja i dekoncentrirane vožnje, ipak im radije dam svu moguću tehniku da se zabavljaju.



Premali su da očekujem tišinu bilo gdje! Na tehniku u autu ne pomišljam ni sad...ni poslije. Tko je mene zabavljao u autu kad sam bila mala? Nitko! Kakvi DVDovi, filmovi. To i kod kuće ima jako malo i dozirano. 
Misa...kad vrijeme dozvoli,da! A sad  svake nedjelje jer se MORA ...no vej  :Wink:

----------


## rehab

Nemam pojma, možda je moj mentalni sklop drugačiji jer nemam potrebu za zabavljačima (off topic, alergična sam na neprestano "čakanje" kako ja to zovem po mobitelima). U čekaonici, autobusu, kad sjedim sama na kavi i sl. uglavnom buljim u prazno  :Grin:  
Ali, moram sad pohvaliti svoje mlađe djetešce, prekjučer smo čitav dan landrali po Splitu (dobrih par sat vožnje do tamo), šopingirali, išli na pregled kod liječnika, itd., sve to bez zabavljača, čovjek bi ga na kruh namazao kako je dobar bio  :Heart:  Ponijela sam zabavljače u torbi, ali nije bilo apsolutno nikakve potrebe za njima. Što bi rekao Mujo u onom vicu, ništa ne prodajem, samo se hvalim  :Grin:

----------


## casa

Ja isto buljim u prazno, kad sam sama negdje u redu ili na kavi. Eventualno prolistam novine. I djeci nosim zabavljače, ali ne nudim. Zapravo, često ni ne nosim. Nisam imala pojma da je učenej tišini jedan od Montessori principa, ali meni ima smisla.

----------


## annie84

Ja sam protiv zabavljaca, osim cd-a u autu, znaci prica na cd-u ili pjesmica. U autu se vozi od rodjenja po 2-3h barem jednom mjesecno i uvijek se nekako sam zabavi, slusa pricu ili zaspi. Jako mi je ruzno vidjeti djecu manju od 7-8 godina kojoj se daje mobitel za igranje s igricama samo da bude mirno. Mislim da djeca u svakoj situaciji mogu naci nesto s cim ce se zabaviti ili sto ce im biti zanimljivo. Taj trend da nitko, pa ni odrasli, ne mogu biti bez sadrzaja pa ni na 10 min je u biti dosta zabrinjavajuci. Udite u autobus, vlak, cekaonicu i prebrojite koliko ljudi pored vas ne bulji u neki monitor. Koliko ljudi jos cita knjige? Tko se jos zna zabaviti sam sa sobom, biti na miru, setati sumom 2h bez mobitela, bez da stalno ocekuje poziv, poruku, da je stalno na stand by-u. 

Najgore od svega mi je kada prije pocetka kazalisne predstave majke/ocevi/bake/djedovi podijele djeci sendvice i smokice i ostale kerefeke i to se razvlaci tako tih punih 45 minuta koliko traje predstava. Pa zar djeca zaista ne mogu izdrzati 45 min BEZ jela i pica? Zasto se o tome ne razmislja prije nego se dijete dovede na predstavu? Meni osobno je to izrazito nekulturno i pokazuje nepostovanje, kako prema glumcima ponajprije, tako i prema ostalim gledateljima. 

A kod pedijatra, zubara i ostalih doktora kod nas imaju kutije s igrackama, slikovnice, bojice, tako da se uvijek moze s necim dijete zabavit, ako zeli.

----------


## pulinka

> Taj trend da nitko, pa ni odrasli, ne mogu biti bez sadrzaja pa ni na 10 min je u biti dosta zabrinjavajuci. Udite u autobus, vlak, cekaonicu i prebrojite koliko ljudi pored vas ne bulji u neki monitor. *Koliko ljudi jos cita knjige?*


Čekaj, ali i knjige su zabavljači, zar ne?
Ja baš znam da se zabavim sama sa sobom, i mogu sate da provedem bez društva, (i bez ikakvih ekrana), ali zaista nikad nisam postigla taj nivo nirvane da mogu satima da buljim u prazno bez razmišljanja.
Tako da ja moram imati nekakav zabavljač u sebi: ja razmišljam stalno o nečemu, ne mogu da isključim mozak, a baš bih volela. 
Uopšte nemam pojma kojim nivoom treninga bih postigla da sat vremena ne razmišljam ni o čemu. 
Kad razmislim, vidim da nikad nisam naučila da budem bez zabavljača-samo sam jako rano, još u vrtiću, silom prilika istrenirala da svoje zabavljače prebacim sa spoljašnjih predmeta na unutrašnja razmišljanja-dok su druga deca spavala u vrtiću ja sam vrtela sebi "zabavljače" u glavi. 
Lično mislim da sam trajni invalid što se tiče života bez zabavljača-nema šanse da mogu da stavim sebe u neki stand by program sa isključenim mozgom.

----------


## vertex

Ne mislim da poanta u isključivanju mozga. Možda za neku drugu priču i jest, ne znam, ali ne u ovom kotektstu. Poanta je da se učiš zabavit svojim mislima. Da možeš ponekad brojat pločice na zidu, maštat, planirat, vrtit nekakve filmove u glavi, ponavljat tablicu množenja...

----------


## annie84

Ovo o citanju knjiga je vise bilo kao kontrast tom mobitelu kojeg svi imaju po rukama stalno. Prije sam znala vidjat ljude kako citaju knjige u autobusu, vlaku, cekaonicama. Sada rijetko.
Zato sam navela knjige.

----------


## pulinka

Vertex, ja sam već slično i napisala, da je čovek/dete koji sedi u miru i tišini u stvari naučio da se zaokupi nekakvim svojim mislima koje su mu očigledno dovoljno zanimljive, ergo, ima umesto spoljašnjih zabavljača nekakve svoje unutrašnje. I mislim da deca u jednom momentu i treba da nauče tu veštinu "unutrašnjeg" samostalnog zabavljanja, samo nisam sigurna koliko se tome dete može i treba učiti. Meni se čini da je to jedna od kognitivnih veština, kao i čitanje, ili čak i kao hodanje-možeš je forsirati, ali je ne možeš postići pre nego što je dete sposobno za to. 
Ali kada neko napiše, da je u stanju da sedi i bulji u prazno dok čeka, meni je to neki skroz novi nivo bivstvovanja, znači da mu apsolutno ne trebaju ni unutrašnji zabavljači, ono, totalna nirvana. Ja to ne mogu, ali bih jako volela da umem, zvuči mi divno, isključiš se i odmoriš sam od sebe. Jedino, kad nisam naučila do sada ne znam ima li nade da to ikad savladam  :Laughing: .

----------


## casa

Pa, pulinka, vježbaj. Počenš na tramvajskoj stanici... pa tek u tramvaju izvadiš knjigu i počenš zbrajat račune u glavi, a postepeno dođeš do stadija da zaboraviš izaći tamo gdje trebaš jer si u tolikom blaženstvu iako oko tebe smrdi i svi te guraju oko 4 i po popodne. 
I nisma sigurna da se djecu tome ne treba učiti. Pa i čitat ih se uči i hodat... Em vide da drugi čitaju i hodaju, em ih puštaš da sami probaju, em idu u školu, em im kupiš cipele... Stvaraš preduvjete i potičeš...a ako uvijek spremno iz torbe izvadiš igračku, mobitel ili slikovnicu ne stvaraš preduvjete, ako ti nikad ne buljiš u prazno, ne znaju da se to može.

----------


## pulinka

Casa, imam iza sebe staž od nekih 15 godina svakodnevnog putovanja javnim gradsko-prigradskim prevozom, tako da sam veteran u čekanju i ignorisanju smrada i ostalih divota, zato i znam da kod mene ne ide to buljenje u prazno i kad mi očajno treba...Ali zato odlično stojim sa matematikom i čitanjem u svim uslovima  :Smile: .
U principu, slažem se da deci ne treba da su zabavljači uvek na dohvat ruke, i da im treba tu i tamo pokazati kako se može zabavljati i bez njih, ali zaista mislim da se decu ne može tome naučiti ako nisu spremna, osim nekim drastičnim metodama zastrašivanja. (kao što ni sve pokazivanje hodanja ili slova ne može dete naučiti da čita ili hoda ako ono nije još spremno). 
Bubica je to puno bolje napisala-kako treba prilagoditi naša očekivanja godinama deteta, jer velika je razlika između dvogodišnjaka i predškolca (uostalom, zar je bez razloga onaj parametar da predškolci treba da imaju nekih 20-30 minuta neprekinute i usmerene pažnje?). Ako u tom uzrastu psiholozi očekuju taj nivo strpljenja, onda stvarno nema smisla ljutiti se ako dete ne može da izdrži sat-dva čekanja/mise/koncerta/vožnje bez nekih spoljnih zabavljača.

----------


## Lili75

> Pa, pulinka, vježbaj. Počenš na tramvajskoj stanici... pa tek u tramvaju izvadiš knjigu i počenš zbrajat račune u glavi, a postepeno dođeš do stadija da zaboraviš izaći tamo gdje trebaš jer si u tolikom blaženstvu iako oko tebe smrdi i svi te guraju oko 4 i po popodne. 
> I nisma sigurna da se djecu tome ne treba učiti. Pa i čitat ih se uči i hodat... Em vide da drugi čitaju i hodaju, em ih puštaš da sami probaju, em idu u školu, em im kupiš cipele..s*tvaraš preduvjete i potičeš...*, .*ako uvijek spremno iz torbe izvadiš igračku, mobitel ili slikovnicu ne stvaraš preduvjete ako ti nikad ne buljiš u prazno, ne znaju da se to može*.


kao i obično X na casu.
*Casa* ja  i ti vrlo slično razmišljamo po pitanju odgoja djece i roditeljstva općenito. Baš mi imaš onako zdrav (i logičan) pristup.  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Ovo o citanju knjiga je vise bilo kao kontrast tom mobitelu kojeg svi imaju po rukama stalno. Prije sam znala vidjat ljude kako citaju knjige u autobusu, vlaku, cekaonicama. Sada rijetko.
> Zato sam navela knjige.


U pravu si.... baš je tako. Ja sam silom prilika pročitala cijelu hrpu knjiga u čekaonicama dok je moj stariji išao na vježbe za oko, logopedu i slično. Nikakav mobitel mi to nije mogao zamijeniti (a u ono vrijeme prije 10-12 godina i nije bilo tak pametnih mobitela s kojima si mogao na internet). 

A i casa je u pravu kad kaže da djecu treba tome učiti, čitanju knjiga i buljenju u prazno. 

Sad mi je još nešto palo na pamet - kao vozačica MRZIM bicikliste sa slušalicama na ušima. Ne znam shvaćaju li koliko je to opasno za njih (i za nas).

----------


## vertex

> Čini mi se kao SF očekivati od dece da prosto sede i gledaju u prazno sat vremena.


pulinka, nadovezala sam se na ovu misao, a i sljedeći post ti je u tom smislu. Slažem se da je SF, ali mislim da i nije bilo govora da bi se to trebalo očekivati od djece, samo sam to htjela reći.

Za učenje i razvojne faze se slažem, međutim, dijete koje je zrelo za čitanje neće čitati ako ne bude izloženo čitalačkim sadržajima. Mora postojat prilika da se nešto nauči, pa tako i prilika za malo tišine i bavljenja vlastitim mislima.

Ma mislim, moja djeca su zvjerke i zvjerkice, da se razumijemo. Zato i znam o čemu pišem  :lool:

----------


## pulinka

Meni vožnja bicikla sa slušalicama nije ista kategorija sa drugim primerima. Vozač bilo kakvog vozila ne može biti u istoj kategoriji sa onima koji se pasivno voze, on je aktivan učesnik saobraćaja, ne čeka ništa i naravno da ne može sebi dozvoliti slušalice u ušima.

Rehab je u uvodnom postu napisala: "Pitam se je li to dobro, ili mogu zahtijevati od djece da budu mirni i pristojni tih sat vremena ?" Pa, evo, ja mislim da je taj zahtev preteran za decu starosti do nekih 5-6 godina, ukoliko su u nekom njima totalno dosadnom okruženju. Tj, sigurno je da mogu biti mirni i pristojni ako se bave nekakvom primerenom aktivnošću, ali, šta je primerena aktivnost na misi ili u čekaonici, ako su detetu prazne i ruke, a nije ni poželjno da govori? 
Moja petogodišnjakinja može da sedi kao sveća sat-dva ako čita knjigu koja joj je zanimljiva, čovek je i ne primeti u sobi. Ne jede, ne pije, ne piški, niko i ništa joj ne treba.
Ali će se pričom popeti na glavu meni ako čekamo sat vremena u praznoj čekaonici kod doktora (a bilo je i toga...).
Da li je sad ona fantastično vaspitana ili totalno nevaspitana? Pojma nemam, ali ako psiholog kaže da je očekivano da u toj dobi imaju raspon pažnje od 30 minuta, ne znam zašto očekivati od njih duplo više u bilo kakvim uslovima? O čemu bi u tišini trebalo da razmišlja šestogodišnje dete sat vremena?

----------


## vertex

O Winksicama?  :lool: 
Ne kužim te baš točno u kojem tonu pišeš. Ja sigurno ne bih čekivala od djece dobi kao rehabina (rehab, ako se sjećam, najstarije je negdje kao moja najmlađa, ili tako nešto?) da miruju sat vremena na misi ili sličnom događaju.
Išli smo u diskusiji onako široko i općenito: u skladu s dobi, ponekad , pomalo...samo da se ne zaboravi da je i to nešto što djeca u nekoj mjeri mogu savladati.

----------


## pikula

Nitko nije niti rekao da dijete od 5 godina sjedi nepomicno sat vremena u tišini. Ja sam napsiala da se to uči od najranije dobi i da se intervali polako produljuju. U čekaonici je ok potiho pričati, crtati, grickati nešto, ali kad to dosadi može se malo i gledati oko sebe, izaći van prošetati krug pa se vratiti. Što se tiče mise, predstava i koncerata, moji idu od kad idu i u šetnje,goste itsl. idu s nama,to nam je obiteljski izlazak i još kao bebe bulje u klavir, gitar, parket, tetu do nas, ide s ruke na ruku, mami,tati, seki, gleda  vitraj, mislim da ne idem s bebama ne bih ni znala kako su genijalno izrezbarene noge od nekih stolica npr, pa izađeš van kad počnu glasnije gugutat. Pratiš dijete i učiš kako reagira na što i dijete uči od tebe. Ako su gladni, umorni itsl jednostavno tad ne ideš... Sad smo u nedjelju gledali predstavu na otvorenom koja  traje 35 minuta, Buba ima 6 mjeseci, malo smo čučali, malo smo otišli sastrane, malo smo stajali u kolicima,malo smo gledali reflektor i prošlo  za čas, mislim starija seka je gledala predstavu, a mi više publiku i smijala se kad su djeca odgovarala glumici i čudila se kad bi svi zašutili. Tako polako... Inače mislim da predstave koje počinji iz mraka nisu za djecu mlađu do 18-24 mjeseca. Tikvići i neke predstave male scene ili ovako na suncu vani ok. Naravno ne idemo s malim bebama tamo gdje bi naše izlaženje sve ometalo

----------


## pulinka

> O Winksicama?


 :Laughing: 
Glavni je problem što sam pošla od konkretne starosti rehab-ine i moje dece, jer su oni tu negde vršnjaci, pa mi je eto za tu starosnu dob čudno očekivati neko dugoročno zaokupljanje deteta svojim mislima, bez ičega spolja.
A još negde u prvom postu sam napisala da mislim da treba decu učiti "samozabavljanju", ali generalno mislim da je rano očekivati da to deca i savladaju sa 6 godina, tj. ja lično bi pokušala bez zabavljača, ali bi ih bome imala sa sobom negde u rezervi. 
A onda rehab napiše da ona lično može da kad čeka samo bulji u prazno, pa ja shvatim da verovatno uopšte i nisam kompetentna da se oglašavam na ovu temu jer ja nisam odmakla dalje od samozabavljanja mislima, tj. meni i dalje trebaju zabavljači mozga.

----------


## pikula

Zapravo hoću reći da je meni lakše otrpiti to stalno šetkanje i nosanje i šaputanje pa da se s vremenom naviknu, nego zauvijek raditi igraonicu od svakog mirnijeg prostora. I ne znam zašto bi mir bio sinonim za dosadu. Pa ne mogu djeca ni po cijeli dan đipati ili crtati, što ne bi malo sjedili na kamenom zidiću i buljili u zbor za promjenu

----------


## pikula

Očito pričamo o istom više manje. Samo je stvar nijanse.

----------


## vertex

> Očito pričamo o istom više manje. Samo je stvar nijanse.


X

Kaže jučer M.: Ja bi se nekad rado umirila, ali onda mi se odma počnu neki planovi motat po glavi pa uvik mislin da je to bolje...a nije.  :Laughing: 
(To je bilo jer se u autu jako utišala, bila je vidno umorna nakon plesa, a to je kod nje rijetkost pa sam je pitala šta joj je :D.)

----------


## gita75

Moj prvi je bio jako pristojno dijete, a u doba dok ga se trebalo zabavljati nosili bi autić ili slikovnicu. Bilo je dovoljno.
Srednja ima 8 godina i nju još uvijek treba konstantno zabavljati, odnosno, ona je ta koja treba biti u centru pažnje.
Mobitele i tablete im u situacijama kad čekamo nešto ne dajem, nemam razlog, jednostavno mi ne padne na pamet.

S njih troje (čekajući trajekt); 
najstariji puše od nervoze, srednja bjesomučno brblja (svaka druga rečenica: koliko ćemo još čekati?), a najmanji je osuđen na zabavljanje hranom, to ga jedino drži na mjestu.

----------


## cvijeta73

vertex  :Laughing: 

inače, slažem se da treba vježbati taj mir i koncentraciju. ovako nekako kao pikula mislim. teoretski. a naročito po ljeti, ko će biti doma, tad im nema druge nego slušati i gledati ono što mi slušamo i gledamo. 
vidim jučer na predstavi za prvašiće, bilo je dosta mlađe braće i sestara.
poslije predstave smo i svi u razred išli, i učiteljice su dosta dugo pričale.
prvašići su opčinjeno i hipnotozirano gledali u njih  :Grin: , a i ovi maleni su isto uglavnom bili dobri i mirni. nisu crtali  :Grin:

----------


## rehab

*Pulinka*, mislim da si otišla u jednu krajnost, nisam pisala o buljenju u prazno bez razmišljanja, zar to uopće netko može ? Tema su oni vanjski zabavljači kojima "mitimo" djecu da ostanu mirni. I ja ne očekujem od svoje djece da na spomenutim mjestima budu kao drvene marije, to ne. Ali neki minimum pristojnosti, da ne budu veliki ometajući faktor drugima, to očekujem.
Inače, kako to obično biva, Svemir mi je vratio za moje hvalisanje na ovoj temi  :Grin: 
Na prošloj nedjeljnoj misi apsolutno nitko se nije čuo osim njih dvojice  :Grin:  Sva su ostala djeca (a bilo ih je puno oko nas) mirno i spokojno sjedila, a moji su skakali, igrali lovice, penjali se na drvo (bili smo vani), vrištali od veselja, sve ono što možete zamisliti u najcrnjem scenariju  :Grin:  Zaključak je da moja djeca mogu ostati mirna kad se to od njih očekuje, ali samo kad su razdvojeni.

----------


## lukab

Starijem ne nosim nista... s njim se vec jako dugo moze razgovarati do besvjesti i ne trci sumanuto okolo... trcao je do neke 2,5 godine a onda je krenulo na bolje... a do onda sam nosila uglavnom neke grickalice i tekucinu, igracke skoro nikad...
ali mi ne idemo u kafice (jednom u nekoliko mjeseci) i na mjesta za koja mislim da bi bila "problematicna"... cekaonice kod doktora uglavnom rjesavam mobitelom i crticima ali samo ako vidim da ima potrebe... on je ionako jako drustven pa si brzo nadje nekog sugovornika ako se meni ne razgovara  :Smile: 
na misu ne idemo...
i ne ocekujem od djece da sjede u tisini i lamentiraju o svrsi postojanja zato sto bi to bilo po necijem misljenju potrebno... ako im se ne suti onda izlazimo van i gotovo... 
a ovom manjem je trenutno sve oko njega zanimljivo pa mu ne trebaju igracke - ima neke zakacene na kolica ali ih uglavnom ignorira...
u autu za po gradu nemamo nista - pricamo, pjevamo ako nam se pjeva i slicno, a za dulja putovanja imam dvd i nikakvu griznju savjesti zbog toga  :Grin:  
manji u autu spava ili si grize noge...

----------


## casa

Čitam tu neke koji su pisali da ne idu na mjesta na kojima se očekuje tišina i red s djecom osim u slučaju teške nužde. Baš sam se zamislila... Ili različito definiramo mjesta na kojima se očekuje tišina ili slučaj teške nužde, ili sam možda ja jedna egocentrična baba koja djecu navlači po raznim mjestima u potpunosti neprimjerenim njihovoj dobi?? 
Pa da čujem koja su to mjesta na koja s djecom ne idete?  Koji su to slučajevi prijeka nužda?

----------


## Peterlin

> Čitam tu neke koji su pisali da ne idu na mjesta na kojima se očekuje tišina i red s djecom osim u slučaju teške nužde. Baš sam se zamislila... Ili različito definiramo mjesta na kojima se očekuje tišina ili slučaj teške nužde, ili sam možda ja jedna egocentrična baba koja djecu navlači po raznim mjestima u potpunosti neprimjerenim njihovoj dobi?? 
> Pa da čujem koja su to mjesta na koja s djecom ne idete?  Koji su to slučajevi prijeka nužda?


Ja sam napisala da nisam išla na takva mjesta dok djeca nisu bila u stanju izdurati neko konačno vrijeme. U međuvremenu smo ih uvježbavali. Nismo samo čekali da se dogodi čudo i da djeca od trećeg ili petog rođendana postanu zrela. Ne, tako to ne ide... Ja sam spomenula kino - e, pa, nismo išli u kino sve dok nisu bili u stanju doma odgledati cijeli dječji film od početka do kraja. Ali nismo se nešto posebno trudili uvježbavati gledanje filmova... Produljivanje intervala pažnje je bilo integrirano u naš svakodnevni život. I dalo je rezultate. 

A do tada - svašta smo odgulili: prijeka nužda - čekaonice kod pedijatra i slična mjesta. Moj L. je od ranih godina išao na raznorodne terapije i bila sam ga prisiljena uvježbati da bude tiho, da se zabavlja sam sa sobom ili da ga ja zabavljam. Ne možeš pustiti dijete da bez prestanka trči uokolo dok je oko njega gomila drugih ljudi.

Mjesta na koja smo izvodili djecu od najranije dobi: 
- ljetni koncerti
- kazalište lutaka i druga dječja kazališta gdje su predstave bile primjerenog trajanja
- knjižnica (gdje najviše mrzim kad klinci divljaju)
- izložbe (to nije problem jer se ne mora sjediti mirno, ali se ne smije trčati nego hodati)
- muzeji (od najranije dobi) jer tu možeš izaći kad god misliš da treba, a i zanimljivo je

Mjesta na koja nisam izvodila djecu mogu se strpati u jednu rečenicu: shopping centri

To nisu voljeli oni, a ni ja. Bila mi je muka kad im je trebalo kupiti cipele ili jaknu, godinama sam kupovala "napamet" i bez probe, i danas kupujem odjeću na placu jer tamo je sve vani, nekako im je to lakše nego ulaziti u dućane.

----------


## casa

Pa onda nismo toliko daleke u stavovima...
S iznimkom filmova u tal. institutu koji su meni bili jako napeti, pa sam s najstarijim išla jako rano. Nekad bi ga prikopčala na sisu, nekad bi ga malo nosala, nekad bi crtao, nekad bi morala odustat...

----------


## lukab

kazalište - da na predstave koje može izdurati, krenuli smo od onih od pol sata pa nadalje... 
kino - isto kao i kazalište 
kafići - inače mi nisu napeti i sjedenje u njima mi je gubljenje vremena, kavu mogu i doma popit a trkeljat s ljudima mogu i u parku dok se djeca razgibavaju
restorani - ne pohodimo iz financijskih razloga
doktori - to nitko ne može izbjeći...
misa - nismo vjernici

tišinu vježbamo kad me boli glava ili kad imam overload  :Grin:  

ne znam - nekih drugih situacija nemamo... općenito sam skužila da će klinci bit dobri ako im je zanimljivo... Luka je bio u stanju vrlo rano odgledati sat i pol folklornog koncerta ili koncert Zagrebačkih mališana jer mu je to bilo zanimljivo... 

da mi divlja recimo na misi onda bi ja zaključila da mu to nije napeto i zanimljivo i ne bi ga tamo vodila samo zato što se to mora (ne mislim uvrijediti niti jednog vjernika - samo iznosim svoje mišljenje) - ja recimo ne razumijem što bi djeca trebala raditi na misi kad ne razumiju skoro ništa što se tamo radi... ali ja sam vjerojatno dosta neupućena u to  :Undecided: 
mene bi strašno živciralo da moram stalno smirivat klinca i izmišljat bijesne gliste da on izdrži nešto što njemu nije primjereno (govorim općenito - kod mojih roditelja je svetinja bio dnevnik u 19:30 i za to vrijeme je morala biti apsolutna tišina - to mi je valjda neka trauma pa mi je nezamislivo da to radim svojoj djeci)
i da to onda ponavljam svojevoljno stalno... ispalila bi na živce

----------


## casa

Ja recimo smirujem u nekim situacijama iako znam da su potpuno neprimjerene njihovoj dobi jer su te situacije meni jako napete. I podivljala bih da minimalno 8 godina života ne mogu listat knjige po knjižnici ili pogledat tv dnevnik jer su mi djeca mala.

----------


## lukab

možeš ako imaš "zabavljače"  :Smile: 
ali koliko sam shvatila (nisam čitala detaljno) - djeca trebaju vježbati tišinu i korištenje zabavljača je kontraproduktivno a pogotovo ako je to mobitel sa crtićima ili dvd player  :Smile: 
ja u knjižnicu odem sama ali ako hoću s njim onda ga uvalim na dječji odjel ili mu dam tablet sa slušalicama i listam dokle me volja...
a dnevnik ionako bolje da ne gledam  :Grin:  - ako baš hoću pogledat neki prilog onda ga zamolim da pričeka svoj red (to nam je šifra kad ja pričam s nekim da mi ne uletava u rečenice) ali ne očekujem da to bude duže od par minuta... bar ne u ovoj dobi...
od manjeg ne mogu tražit ništa pa mi je tak svejedno... ako ne urla jedan onda urla drugi...

----------


## rehab

> da mi divlja recimo na misi onda bi ja zaključila da mu to nije napeto i zanimljivo i ne bi ga tamo vodila samo zato što se to mora (ne mislim uvrijediti niti jednog vjernika - samo iznosim svoje mišljenje) - ja recimo ne razumijem što bi djeca trebala raditi na misi kad ne razumiju skoro ništa što se tamo radi... ali ja sam vjerojatno dosta neupućena u to


Stalno se vraćamo na misu  :Grin:  Mojima misa zna itekako biti zanimljiva. Vole slušati zbor i pjevati s njima neke svoje izmišljene pjesmice, jako su si važni kad daju sami milodare, stariji voli kad se moli Očenaš jer je to molitva koju zna, itd., nađu oni sebi zanimaciju. Starijeg sam vodila za velike dane prije Uskrsa, kada obredi i mise znaju trajati i po dva sata i on je sve to lijepo odslušao i odsjedio. Meni je problem kombinacija njih dvojice, ne samo na misi, nego bilo gdje da odemo. Ja ne idem na misu zato što moram, nego zato što se toga ne želim odreći. Bilo gdje da ih povedem, ako je samo jedan sa mnom, sve štima i sve je super. Ako su skupa, urnebes. Dakle, njihovi mozgovi su očito razvili sposobnost dugotrajne koncetracije i mirnoće, ali moj odgoj nije uštimao njihovo ponašanje kad su skupa  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

Moji su odrasli u knjižnici - upisali smo ih u dobi od 2 i 3 godine (valjda), možda bi i ranije ali se preuređivala kvartovska knjižnica. Trebalo je negdje posuđivati Pikove priče za igru i zabavu i odlaziti petkom u igraonicu. A tišinu smo vježbali tako da bih ih ja odvukla van kad su počeli raditi nešto neprimjereno (skakati, vikati...) ali ne mogu se požaliti - nije to bilo često. Odvlačenje iz knjižnice smatrali su kaznom pa su se relativno brzo naučili redu. S druge strane, ja sam gledala da ih ne ostavljam same u beskraj dok sebi tražim knjige ili listam časopise - kratila sam to vrijeme u početku često i na manje od 10 minuta. 

I da - vodila sam ih u ranoj dobi na prigodne likovne radionice u knjižnici (koliko su mogli izdurati). Imam slike svog L. kako drži cijeli bunt lampica za bor u knjižnici, a još je mali klinac... Birali smo aktivnosti koje su im bile podnošljive. Uostalom, i sad je tako. Ne vodim djecu na kazališne predstave koje za njih nisu iako bih ih pogledala, pa tako po inerciji sjedim doma i baš si mislim kako je došlo vrijeme da napokon izađem iz te gajbe. Baš bih mogla i muža odvući u kazalište, sto godina nismo gledali nešto za odrasle.

----------


## casa

Lukab, oprosti, ali moram to napisat: Davanje mobitela ili tableta djetetu u knjižnici se kosi svim mojim uvjerenjima. Jednostavno daš mu slikovnicu ako je kriza ili lijepo sjedne na pod i lista prvu knjigu koju dohvati. Ili lijepo hoda za mnom i umire od odsade i ispituje Kad ćeš bit gotova? Ja odgovaram Kad nađem što ću posudit. I tako ukrug dok mu ne dosadi pa onda počinje vježbat tišinu.

----------


## lukab

pa na to sam i mislila - ako se nećeš nečega odreći, a nije primjereno za klince, onda odeš sam... ili povedeš ali sniziš očekivanja i pomiriš se sa mogućnošću ranijeg odlaska doma... 
meni je suludo klince tjerati da budu mirni i dobri ako im je dosadno - samo zato jer se meni tako hoće... 
a za misu - unaprijed sam rekla da nisam baš upućena... na mise sam išla pred kraj osnovne škole i nemam iskustvo odlaska u ranoj dobi... poznavajući svog klinca - bez opakih zabavljača nema šanse da bi bio miran... još ustvari miran nekako, ali tih - nikako...

----------


## lukab

> Lukab, oprosti, ali moram to napisat: Davanje mobitela ili tableta djetetu u knjižnici se kosi svim mojim uvjerenjima. Jednostavno daš mu slikovnicu ako je kriza ili lijepo sjedne na pod i lista prvu knjigu koju dohvati. Ili lijepo hoda za mnom i umire od odsade i ispituje Kad ćeš bit gotova? Ja odgovaram Kad nađem što ću posudit. I tako ukrug dok mu ne dosadi pa onda počinje vježbat tišinu.


pa ok... imamo različita uvjerenja  :Smile:  to je sasvim u redu... 
dala bi mu i ja prvo knjigu ali više od svega mrzim zanovjetanje i cviljenje kad mu je dosadno pa bi to bio trenutak za mobitel... ali prvenstveno bi skratila posjet knjižnici i došla drugi put pa u miru pregledala što me zanima...

----------


## casa

Ovo tvoje stoji kad ima netko tko može drugi put biti s djecom dok si ti u knjižnici. Mada ja osobno smatram da je zdravo da nekad cvile u knjižnici i da uče cvilit tiho da ne smetaju drugima, pa postepeno da nauče sjedit i čekat mirno i tiho. Smiju gledat knjige i nema mile lale. Tu smo jer ja tu volim bit i ima da pretrpite da bi meni bilo lijepo. Ponekad je moj red da mi se udovolji.

----------


## lukab

> Ovo tvoje stoji kad ima netko tko može drugi put biti s djecom dok si ti u knjižnici. Mada ja osobno smatram da je zdravo da nekad cvile u knjižnici i da uče cvilit tiho da ne smetaju drugima, pa postepeno da nauče sjedit i čekat mirno i tiho. Smiju gledat knjige i nema mile lale. Tu smo jer ja tu volim bit i ima da pretrpite da bi meni bilo lijepo. Ponekad je moj red da mi se udovolji.


slažem se... i oni moraju naučiti da mi imamo svoje želje... 
ali zašto im ne bi to olakšali? tu pričamo o tim zabavljačima... zašto im ne bi uvalili zanimaciju? nego moraju tuliti od dosade... ako ne prođe knjiga onda nešto drugo... pa ja isto uzmem taj mobitel kad mi je dosadno negdje i skratim si vrijeme... ili što već imam pod rukom - prospekti u čekaonicama, oni blesavi časopisi kod frizera... 
kaj nije to tema?

----------


## casa

Pa, načelno i teoretski, ako im damo zabavljače onda uče zabavljati se u situacijama kad moraju čekati i ne biti u prvom planu. Uče da mama ima potrebe i želje koje nisu u skladu s njihovima, i da tad mama njima treba ponuditi neku zabavu, treba proizvesti neku njihovu potrebu ili želju koja je zadovoljiva u datim uvjetima, pa im ponuditi kako tu novonastalu potrebu ili želju mogu zadovoljiti. Odnosno onda uče zadovoljiti svoju neku želju ili potrebu koju im mama stvara ( dajući crtić na mobu, djeca ubrzo nauče da kad im je dosadno to znači da zapravo žele gledati crtić na mobu i da će mama pomoći dajući mob da tu svoju želju koju je mama u njima proizvela zadovolje, a ne uče da nekad moraju čekat i točka. Da su nekad mamine želje na prvom mjestu, da nekad ne moraju biti zabavljeni, da mogu samo biti. I da je lijepo ponekad ne radit ništa i čekat, da su u redu s bivanjem na miru.

----------


## lukab

ok... ali ako to ne funkcionira? ako oni divljaju po knjižnici i ne znaju/ne mogu biti mirni? odbijaju sjediti i listati knjigu? nego im se baš u tom trenutku igra lovice između polica? 
moj je bio takav... sad je bolje ali sad se od njega i očekuje da bude bolje... ima 4 godine i može pričekati neko kraće vrijeme da obavim nešto svoje... i točno kužim trenutak kad je previše i onda mi treba ili odlazak doma ili zanimacija...
dok recimo moja sestra sa svojom dvogodišnjakinjom može praktički sjedit na poslovnom sastanku sat vremena... 
a moj mlađi? ima 9 mjeseci... on bi isto trebao učiti bit na miru? 
gdje je granica? koja dob? 
po meni nije sve tako crno-bijelo... svatko se snalazi na svoj način u datom trenutku i s vlastitom djecom... 
mene je youtube spasio živaca i živaca...

----------


## casa

Izađeš iz knižnice, i uđeš kad se smiri. I opet i opet i opet. I naravno da su neka djeca mirnija, a neka nemirnija, kao što neke mame brže a neke sporije biraju knjige. Nađeš neku mjeru koja vama, tebi tvojoj djeci, odgovara. Mene bi puno više uzrujalo da oni u kjnižnici gledaju youtube, ja sam radije birala s njih troje ulazit i izlazit i slušat cviljenje. Lovice su smao jednom pokušali, ali sam ih skamenila pogledom.

----------


## annie84

Nama je knjiznica zadnje dvije godine (otkad je imao tri) jedno od omiljenih mjesta. Za nas oboje, tocnije za sve. Nikada nije bio nemiran i ima jako puno mogucnosti, trazi si sam slikovnice, ima kutak za igranje, izabere si drustvene igre primjerene njegovoj dobi. No vjerujem da se to razlikuje od djeteta do djeteta, mojem je najveca kazna kad mu kazes da nema price za laku noc. Ali mi smo jako rano poceli citati price, prije nego sto je imao godinu dana.

----------


## Peterlin

> Izađeš iz knižnice, i uđeš kad se smiri. I opet i opet i opet. I naravno da su neka djeca mirnija, a neka nemirnija, kao što neke mame brže a neke sporije biraju knjige. Nađeš neku mjeru koja vama, tebi tvojoj djeci, odgovara. Mene bi puno više uzrujalo da oni u kjnižnici gledaju youtube, ja sam radije birala s njih troje ulazit i izlazit i slušat cviljenje. Lovice su smao jednom pokušali, ali sam ih skamenila pogledom.


Ovo kao da sam ja napisala... Mojima bi izlazak iz knjižnice bio kazna, jer naša knjižnica ima lijepo uređen dječji odjel s malim stolcima i stolovima, akvarijem s ribicama, brdom slikovnica i osobljem koje će na djecu obratiti pažnju čak i ako nije petak (igraonica). Kao što lukab kaže da joj je youtube spasio živaca i živaca, meni je u zimskim danima knjižnica spasila živce jer dečki su doma znali podivljati, a u knjižnici su bili mirni (samo nije smjelo u početku predugo trajati). Ipak, imali su više od 9 mjeseci, a i to isto ima veze. 

O štetnosti crtića, elektronike i interneta u ranoj dobi već je bilo govora i ne bih ponavljala, ali istina je da ima nekih situacija u kojima to pomaže. Moj L. je smio igrati tetris i dijamante na mom mobitelu samo u čekaonicama i to se znalo (E. isto, ali on baš nije bio lud za igricama - nije ni danas). On je slagao sudoku, ali kad je već bio stariji. Za njega sam vukla slikovnice. Doma - nije bilo šanse da dobiju mobitel u ruke.

----------


## lukab

Ja pričam o dobi od recimo godine i pol nadalje... ovo ranije nema uopće smisla spominjat...
u dobi od godine i pol do 3 Luka je mogao sjedit i listat slikovnicu možda 2 do 10 min (to vrijeme se produljivalo)... crtić je mogao gledati od 2 do 20min (isto se produljivalo)... ne pričam ja o dva sata crtića u knjižnici, govorim o mobitelu kao jednom od priručnih zabavljača koji ionako imaš kod sebe i ne moraš ga posebno vuči sa sobom...
on je tek sa 3 godine bio relativno razumno biće s kojim se moglo dogovorit, koje je moglo sjedit na mjestu dulje od par minuta (bez zabavljača)...
kao što kažeš - djeca su različita... mojem bi bila nagrada da izađemo van iz knjižnice, njemu tamo nije zanimljivo... on je više motorički tip djeteta kojem je kazna ako idemo doma iz igraonice ili parka gdje se može divljati... 
zato su meni trebali zabavljači a jedan od njih koji mi je ionako uvijek bio u džepu je bio i mobitel  :Smile:

----------


## lukab

i ne nitko me ne može uvjeriti da igranje neke edukativne igrice na mobitelu može biti štetno za dijete... ja uvijek imam na mobu instalirano par igrica tipa puzzle, ucenje brojeva i slično koje su njemu ful zanimljive a meni spase živce... ili crtanje na mobitelu...

----------


## Zuska

Ja, mi, imamo averziju prema ekranima.
TV dajemo minimalno, uglavnom je ugašen da ne bulji bezveze (pa mi gledamo Dnevnik3), youtube svake prestupne i to uglavnom mjuzu, ne koristi računala, ne igra igrice, mobitel dobije samo ako želi gledati fotke ili fotkati. Mislim da joj u dobi do 3 godine to stvarno nije ni bilo potrebno, nadam se da neće još neko vrijeme, educirati se može na druge načine, a zabaviti isto... 
Njena zabava niej uključivala igračke, već mene, u svim mogućim čekaonicama sve je bilo ok ako smo šetale, dodirivale stvari, razgovarale o njima..sad hoće gledati što sestra/službenica/majstor radi pa je moram dizati, pa pita 101 pitanje, uglavnom, mirno sjedenje u čekaonicama ne (osim na par minuta dok lista knjigu), ali ta čekanja su uglavnom edukativna. Čini mi se više od ekrana. Meni smeta koncept ekrana, ta hipnoza koja se dogodi. 

Na predstavama je tiha i koncetrirana, a u knjižnici može biti tiha, ne i mirna (još), preuzbuđena bude. Obje situacije su joj prezanimljive pa je naučila pravila. Isto je motorički tip, nema dana da nije po par sati vani, po bilo kojem vremenu i dobu, ali voli i zanimljive zatvorene prostore. Inače, tek sad se počela igrati u stanu...sama. Dočekali smo i to. Koncentracija i mir, gledam i ne vjerujem.

----------


## Peterlin

> i ne nitko me ne može uvjeriti da igranje neke edukativne igrice na mobitelu može biti štetno za dijete... ja uvijek imam na mobu instalirano par igrica tipa puzzle, ucenje brojeva i slično koje su njemu ful zanimljive a meni spase živce... ili crtanje na mobitelu...


Paz' vamo: http://www.klinfo.hr/izlog/aplikacij...ajranije-dobi/

A da se ne probijamo kroz previše slova, evo ključne rečenice:




> “Ne postoji ni jedan dokaz da su mobilne aplikacije korisne, ali postoje neki dokazi da mogu biti štetne za razvoj beba, a to je ono što nas zabrinjava”


I pitaj cure koje imaju problema sa zakašnjelim razvojem govora...

----------


## Peterlin

Evo još:

http://www.klinfo.hr/djeca-2/predsko...efoni-tableti/

----------


## Peterlin

Evo i na engleskom (samo je naslov dokumenta na njemačkom) o utjecaju ekrana na dječji mozak: http://www.sensomotorische-integratie.nl/CrisRowan.pdf

----------


## lukab

ja bome ništa od toga nisam primjetila na svojem djetetu... gleda kratke crtiće od godine i pol, progovorio normalno, vokabular ogroman, naučio hrpu engleskih riječi uz Doru... 
i ne - nama nije tv upaljen cijeli dan... palimo ga navečer oko 7-pol 8 da mi nešto pogledamo, on gleda crtiće nakon kupanja pol sata... vikendom poslije ručka (budući da ne spava popodne) pogleda neki dugometražni crtić dok mu brat odspava... 
igrice na mobu ili tabletu igra po potrebi u već navedenim situacijama ili ako ga moram smirit da nešto napravim oko bebe... 
i želim da se zna služiti tehnologijom jer je to obilježje njegovog doba... 
i ide u kino na dugometražni crtić od svoje treće godine... 
a averzije prema ekranima su individualna stvar... mi ih nemamo i bome ih niti ne možemo imati jer mu ćaća radi na televiziji  :Grin:  
možete me stavit na stup srama kolika sam nemajka ali da - ja puštam svojem djetetu da gleda crtiće i igra igrice...  :alexis:

----------


## Peterlin

Ma samo ti puštaj - pa svi to povremeno radimo. 

Nije bit zazirati od toga. Bit je NADZIRATI da to ne uzme maha. To je uloga roditelja.

----------


## pulinka

> *Pulinka*, mislim da si otišla u jednu krajnost, nisam pisala o buljenju u prazno bez razmišljanja, zar to uopće netko može ?


Ja sam srela više ljudi koji tvrde da mogu, pa sam im i poverovala...
Meni opis tvoje dece zvuči kao braća koja se lepo slažu i umeju lepo zajedno da se zabave (pa makar i bučni). Kada su 1 na 1 sa tobom, ne trebaju im zabavljači jer uživaju u tvom društvu.

----------


## kljucic

potpis na lukab
ništa nije štetno ako se koristi umjereno
ili - sve je štetno ako se koristi neumjereno
probaj popiti 18 litara vode dnevo pa vidi kakav će biti učinak
a voda je zdrava, jel
moji ne igraju igrice na mobu, ali im znamo pustiti neke crtiće (tutitu, einsteinčiće i sl.)
na youtubeu se najviše vrte pjesmice u zadnje vrijeme
i mala od 20 mj. ide po kuhinji i viče: apl, apl, kad hoće jesti jabuku i pjeva "tko, tiko, lito sta" (twinkle, twinkle, little star)
a stariji je naučio i brojati na engleskom i boje i pjesmice
i sve su to naučili zbog "štetnog buljenja u ekran "
mi tehnologiju koristimo uglavnom u edukativne svrhe u situacijama kad su nam potrebni zabavljači
i ja sam isto nemajka i ujutro im upalim tv (tv vrtić i to) da imam mira 10 min popit kavu

----------


## pulinka

> Čitam tu neke koji su pisali da ne idu na mjesta na kojima se očekuje tišina i red s djecom osim u slučaju teške nužde. Baš sam se zamislila... Ili različito definiramo mjesta na kojima se očekuje tišina ili slučaj teške nužde, ili sam možda ja jedna egocentrična baba koja djecu navlači po raznim mjestima u potpunosti neprimjerenim njihovoj dobi?? 
> Pa da čujem koja su to mjesta na koja s djecom ne idete?  Koji su to slučajevi prijeka nužda?


Ja sam valjda među tim "nekim" koji su pisali nešto slično, a i spisak mi je sličan kao kod Peterlin.
Vodim decu u biblioteku/knjižnicu odavno, ali to se ne računa jer im je zanimljivo. Izložbe, muzeji, dečje predstave se isto ne računaju kad im je i to zanimljivo. Većina prodavnica im je isto dovoljno zanimljiva da budu pristojni. Posete bakinom grobu su isto mesto gde se ponašaju prilično pristojno.
Šoping centri, redovi u bankama i poštama su mesta gde ih vodim samo u slučaju krajnje nužde, tj. kad dovoljno zaboravim agoniju prethodnog puta ili kad baš nemam izbora.
Strpljenje vežbaju obično u vožnji (ali uglavnom tu ne zahtevaju ništa osim priče sa nama, osim što se žale da se ukoče na sedištima), ili u doktorskim čekaonicama, gde prolazimo vrlo različito u zavisnosti koliko su zapravo bolesni i kakvo je društvo oko njih. 
Ono gde ih ne bi vodila su pozorišne predstave, koncerti, filmovi i sl. hepeninzi za koje znam da bi im bili dosadni, ali to radim iz praktičnih razloga- jer sam JA sebična baba koja želi da uživa. 
Živim na selu gde je kulturni život ravan nuli, za bilo šta meni bitnije sledi mi organizovanje logistike za nabavku karata u N. Sadu i vožnja od 40 minuta do grada. 
Nakon što sam jedva nabavila skupe karte i ušla u halu/pozorište/bioskop itd.-da izađem nakon 30 minuta jer mi deca kukaju? Ili da ih trpim da mi 2 sata cvile kraj uveta? Ne pada mi na pamet! Ionako sa njima provodim nezdravo mnogo vremena, pa biram da ili preskočim neke događaje pa makar na par godina ili da u njima zaista i uživam. I uopšte me ne grize savest da li time propuštam neku vaspitnu priliku, ili priliku da svoja interesovanja podelim sa decom.

----------

